# Rossi Model 68



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Are these any good? I've been looking at getting a .38 snub noes, and found someone who wanted to trade for one. I haven't been able to find out a whole lot in terms of reviews on them, althought he few I have read seem to be good. I know they were pretty cheap...hence my concern for reliability. It would be a carry gun.

Any thoughts on it? The value of the trade would be around $250-275.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a Rossi .357 snubby, Their nice, I bought it used for 125 in great shape, its a thicker frame than a charter arms, and other misc brands of revolvers. I only use it as a night stand gun, I plink few and far inbetween with it, I know it will always work, it will work when you want it to.


----------

